# purple plant, purple veins? what happening?



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a purple grape fruit plant i put into flowering just under a week ago. I have noticed the veins on the underside of the leaves turing purple/redish. I know this cant be good unless its just the purps in the plant. I have never grown a purple plant, which the stalk and branchs are purple. Just since i put her in flowering the purple veins appered. Whats going on here. Ill get some photos of her up on later.


----------



## headband (Jan 12, 2008)

21 views, O replies... no pics? is it normal, it didnt have this during vegg...


----------



## gangalama (Jan 12, 2008)

cant see so i cant say. sorry. hopefully just stress. dont stress


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2008)

yes pics would be helpful...But all I can say is mine are purple but still look healthy so maybe it's the bud prosses of that strain...but if you get up some pics you will get more responses it's hard to say without vision..Good luck man


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2008)

nite time temps, maybe??
  "early flowering".. possible slight defficiency vut ubtill further signs are saw, I woudn't "over treat" her..


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

heres the pics


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey there headband,
  Lots of strains do the purple thing, but you can get this effect if your temps drop somewhere during the 24 hour cycle. This will also show itself in slowed growth. My recommendation would be to see if your heat for your grow alters more than say 10*degrees within 24 hours. Also if they are close to the floor, you might want to consider moving them up a bit. I kinda did that very thing by putting my containers up on top of some old 5 gal. paint cans, (non-toxic), and very dried out. I am going to replace the cans though because of any dust that might come off them.
Hope that this helps dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

yes im pretty sure the temp drops. I havent checked, just since they sleep at night, so i dont want to interrupt them. But im 100% sure its drops to its coldest (65) on nights vers the 80 when the lights on. doest she seem to be having a problem, those yellowish leaves? It was alot worse, they would die off every day, now they are just staying slightly yellow on the bottom, not getting any worse, nor better???

kahuuna, look in my journal, im tight on space, they would have grown through the roof if they wheere any higher, their in an attic where the ground isnt cold. would that be the purpose of raising them?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 13, 2008)

Could be a shortage of P too. This shows itself by slow growth and sometimes purpling of stems. P uptake deficiency can also be called by the cold.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

i had mine in the attic at my house and in the day it was 75 but in the night it went down to 50 so i had to abandon the attic and now im in the closet and have no problem


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

yea, i guess they are liking it tho, damnn them some bomby buds on the other plants. she has been shooting up too. She have 5 tops and they have each grown over a inch a day. Should the temp remain the same day/night? in nature im sure it gets colder at night


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 13, 2008)

You should alllow for a drop of about 10 or 15 degrees at night. Nothing too dramatic


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

yea it goes from 80 to 73 when the sun goes down, then im sure once the light turns off it drops to 65-70, depending on how cold the night is.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey there headband,
   I see now the pic of the attic, I guess I didn't really notice the close proximity to the roof. I see what you mean now. and up in an attic, NO you don't need to elavate them at all, Some serious LST is what I would be looking at for myself. LOL 
  Some of my outdoor plants had a tendency to start dropping the lower leaves as soon as they began to bud up. Later on I found that this was very normal, as long as it is resticted to the lower sets, but bro these folks in here can answer you so much better than I can.
  I get into shaping and convincing my plants to do things that are not so natural, like growing by a low wire fence, and following the fence horizontally. LOL Just to see how far I can get them to go. Can't wait to have total atonomy in my growing MJ. Cause I'm telling you outdoors I am good. It's this indoor growing of MJ that I have never done. I feel like I'm back at college, and taking some serious horticulture classes, Biology, minerology, chemistry, hydrodynamics, Electronics, tissue culturing, propagation, and more sheeesh.

I need a hoober
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

